# Undelivered Package



## Macmac (Nov 21, 2015)

Got my first undelivered package email (been delivering for a couple weeks). Should I be worried? Do I get a certain amount before I get deactivated?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I got 2 after about 500 deliveries 

I'm not too worried. 

Nothing I can do about it. 

I hide the packages under doormats in Milk boxes , in the screen door. 

I think eventually u will get missing packages especially at condos.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Macmac said:


> Got my first undelivered package email (been delivering for a couple weeks). Should I be worried? Do I get a certain amount before I get deactivated?


I encourage you to read around here. There are plenty of post about this and yes sadly one of our top posters got deactivated yesterday. There is no specific amount given, one shouldnt hurt you but dont make it a habit. Read around for good tips on making sure they dont happen.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

At condos if there's a leasing office and they'll take packages it's good to leave them there. 
In sketchy neighborhoods if nobody's home, it may be better to take the packages back to the warehouse if it's on your way.
Some people hide the packages and leave a note. 
Eventually you're going to run in to somebody who claims the package is not delivered even though it was, or maybe it was really stolen.
There doesn't seem to be anyway to dispute the missing package and is a waste of your time anyways. 
Somebody on here said they got deactivated for 13 missing packages.

It's unlucky if you get sketchy neighborhoods as you're more likely to have packages go missing there. in the rich neighborhoods in the middle of nowhere nobody is going to steal packages un less there are professional package thieves.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

I woke up and saw my first undelivered email this morning. I'm in my 6th week. The date stated was last Monday and I know I had several apartment drops. 11 were in a gated apartment community and 6 were not, but had hidden areas. Due the email I got, I will no longer leave packages at any apartments where the person is not home or leasing office can take them (if open) at least for the next few weeks.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Too bad support won't tell her which delivery was missing. 
But u can bet it's apts


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

its bound to happen, there will even be dishonest people who have received the items who claim they didn't

It would be nice if they put GPS locators in random packages to keep everyone honest


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I wonder how the white van guys deal with stolen/missing packages, they do hundreds a day, it stands to reason they'd have at least the same risk we do.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I wonder how the white van guys deal with stolen/missing packages, they do hundreds a day, it stands to reason they'd have at least the same risk we do.


I was told once they are not allowed to leave packages at apartment doors but they can leave on a covered porch, not sure how true that is


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> its bound to happen, there will even be dishonest people who have received the items who claim they didn't
> 
> It would be nice if they put GPS locators in random packages to keep everyone honest


 Think about it....our vehicles are the GPS locators. We're carrying the package right to the destination. That's a completed delivery. They can track you in real time so I would "assume" they can actually see if you're vehicle was located at the delivery address. Can they and do they do that? Not sure but don't see why not. This is only for marked deliveries.

I can say that i've left anywhere from 500-1000 of the 3000 plus packages i've delivered at apartment doors. Have only received 2 emails for customers not getting packages. I'll make a quick judgement about location and package dropped.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Think about it....our vehicles are the GPS locators. We're carrying the package right to the destination. That's a completed delivery. They can track you in real time so I would "assume" they can actually see if you're vehicle was located at the delivery address. Can they and do they do that? Not sure but don't see why not. This is only for marked deliveries.
> 
> I can say that i've left anywhere from 500-1000 of the 3000 plus packages i've delivered at apartment doors. Have only received 2 emails for customers not getting packages. I'll make a quick judgement about location and package dropped.


I hear what your saying, but that would not prevent a bad guy from saying he left it and than taking it home, they could put the gps locator in the package and you get it tracked even after it was marked as delivered, just think about that


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I woke up and saw my first undelivered email this morning. I'm in my 6th week. The date stated was last Monday and I know I had several apartment drops. 11 were in a gated apartment community and 6 were not, but had hidden areas. Due the email I got, I will no longer leave packages at any apartments where the person is not home or leasing office can take them (if open) at least for the next few weeks.


how funny people are getting emails today about a missing package...I did for the 18th and assure you I hand delivered it all that day to the customer.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> how funny people are getting emails today about a missing package...I did for the 18th and assure you I hand delivered it all that day to the customer.


but how do you know it was the exact customer LOL I am just playing devil advocate though, the person who answers the door may not be the customer


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> but how do you know it was the exact customer LOL I am just playing devil advocate though, the person who answers the door may not be the customer


If it wasnt they gave me their name. Sorry I meant to say I delivered to a human inside the labeled residence lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I wonder how the white van guys deal with stolen/missing packages, they do hundreds a day, it stands to reason they'd have at least the same risk we do.


I bet their contract protects them.



nighthawk398 said:


> its bound to happen, there will even be dishonest people who have received the items who claim they didn't
> 
> It would be nice if they put GPS locators in random packages to keep everyone honest


Oh yeah if you claim you didnt get a package. Amazon will send you a new one with hardly any fuss unless you signed for it


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> If it wasnt they gave me their name. Sorry I meant to say I delivered to a human inside the labeled residence lol


lol theres just so many places packages could get lost


----------



## Macmac (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies. I have been extra paranoid now as to when/where I'll leave a package. I'm sure at some point they'll ding me for returning too many but they can see I've been to each GPS spot and tried to call the customer. Now if only the caller ID would say "Amazon" when we try to call and apartment buildings would have updated buzzer directories!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Macmac said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies. I have been extra paranoid now as to when/where I'll leave a package. I'm sure at some point they'll ding me for returning too many but they can see I've been to each GPS spot and tried to call the customer. Now if only the caller ID would say "Amazon" when we try to call and apartment buildings would have updated buzzer directories!


Guess you could try texting them too I do that on occasion but of course that will show your personal number 
As far as caller ID most people have cell phones so no CID


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

It's cheaper to leave the package and have it get stolen than to redeliver it....

95% of the time? maybe less lol 

im over 1,750 packages and have 4 missing... I have only returned a package 2 times....

not worth my time to drive back mostly because I live north of the warehouse most routes I go south to North and finish... less miles... ohwell


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Young ST said:


> It's cheaper to leave the package and have it get stolen than to redeliver it....
> 
> 95% of the time? maybe less lol
> 
> ...


Depends how close my route is to the warehouse, I use to leave everything but I have got my 3rd customer expectation and am a lot more careful. I am not as cautious as those who return everything they dont hand off but not knowing the exact number for deactivation I feel its best to play it safe.


----------

